
The Plot to Kill the Open Technology Fund - amaajemyfren
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jgx5z3/inside-the-plot-to-kill-the-open-technology-fund
======
floppiplopp
Removing funds from the OTF in combination with the EARN-IT act, and lately
the LEAD act, will probably leave the US and the partly the world in shambles
when it comes to security and privacy online. It seems like the current
adminstration really wants to destroy our freedom and hand it to the
oligarchs, the autocrats and the malicious tech monopolies worldwide.

------
sherr
See also last week's Economist article "Decapitating America’s state-funded
media" [1] :

"To those who rely on the American news agencies, it all seemed dismally
familiar. In Romania, Bulgaria, Hungary or Russia, the sequence is routine. An
independent news outlet is taken over by allies of an oligarch or political
party. The editors resign or are fired. Next comes an abrupt shift to a
government-friendly editorial line. Can the same happen in America?"

[1] [https://www.economist.com/united-
states/2020/06/27/decapitat...](https://www.economist.com/united-
states/2020/06/27/decapitating-americas-state-funded-media)

